# Information About The Benefits of Herbal Teas



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2012)

Good article with information about various herbal teas...http://energytimes.com/pages/features/1204/tea.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2013)

Just had a nice cup of Black Cherry Berry tea, with Blackberry honey...mmmm, much better than the Lipton orange pekoe tea with white sugar I used to have as a kid. :teapot:


----------



## Elzee (Jan 5, 2013)

I do like iced green tea on a hot summer day. It is sooo refreshing. Don't care for rose hip tea - even though I love roses.


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sadly, I have to force myself to drink tea but, since retiring south of the Mason-Dixon, I have taken a shine to Sweet Tea if it's fixed right.  There is nothing beneficial about sweet tea - lol lol lol


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 14, 2013)

One thing about herbal teas is that you should check if the one you plan to drink will interact with any preswcription medication you currently are taking. Some herbs, for example can raise or lower your blood pressure and that is a common medication taken by seniors.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2013)

Good point R. Zimm!   Herbs in any form, including as diluted as teas, should be researched for side-effects and drug interactions for those on prescription meds.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 16, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good point R. Zimm!   Herbs in any form, including as diluted as teas, should be researched for side-effects and drug interactions for those on prescription meds.



It's a shame that we as a society aren't yet at the point where we can say "Prescription meds in any form, including as free samples, along with OTC medications should be researched for side-effects for those on herbal teas" ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2013)

I heard that even some of those OTC nasal sprays can raise your blood pressure quickly.


----------

